# How to concentrate on tapes?



## LTL (Dec 18, 2001)

I'm on day 69, & having listened to sides 2-5 many times, I have difficulty paying attention to them. I tend to start thinking about other things, because I've heard the tape so many times before.Has anyone else had this problem? What do you do about it?Thanks,LTL


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

LmL, I would read the post on the mind armies and that will help. http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...c&f=11&t=000549 Also read this as it may help. http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...c&f=11&t=000039 However, don't worry about concentrating on the tapes there not really talking to your concious mind but your subconcious mind. When your mind starts to wander try to focus on Mike's voice or the music, but just let go of your concious thoughts. Also if your concious mind wanders just think that you are doing this to get better and focus somewhat on that instead of letting your thoughs just wander aimlessly.When your listening resolve yourself that that is what your doing for the half hour and nothing else really matters at that moment but time for yourself and to heal and get better.I have insomnia sometimes although it hasn't bugged me in a while, but when I went to sleep my mind would wander over say work and I had to tell myself there just wasn't anything I could do about work late at night when I was in bed and there was no sense worring about it. Of course I still worried, but with practice sometimes I could just shut it out and this became easier to do with time and I found more positive things to thing about and that helped a lot and I slept better and was more refreshed.Part of IBS is your thoughts wandering in general and this is good practice to be able to slow your mind down and control your thoughts better. It takes some practice but you can do it.


----------



## norbert46 (Feb 20, 2001)

LTL, I agree with Eric about letting go of things and I found that if I listen at bedtime thru headphones it worked better for me. If you are still having "wandering" mind problems just turn the volume a little louder until you can control your mental focus abilities then return the volume to a lower level. Eventually, you will not wander but fall into a deep relaxing sleep. Good luck, Norb


----------



## AZmom1 (Dec 6, 1999)

You don't need to concentrate at all, just listen to the sound of Mike's voice. It may help to relax a bit before you start to listen, like taking a bath or whatever helps you wind down from the day.AZ


----------



## zayaka26 (Jul 5, 2001)

LTL, I have a similar concern. Every night I would get into bed, get confortable, face to the ceiling (not my normal sleeping position) and listen to the CDs. That was relaxing and I heard almost the whole session. But this past weekend I decided I was too tired not to get on my normal sleeping position (which is on my side) and put on my headphones. I fell asleep right away. I guess I was putting too much pressure trying to concentrate and of course it was like I already knew what words were next, etc. So, my mind would just go wander and dance around with some other thoughts and I would try to resist that. For the last two nights I have let myself go a little bit. If I need to think about something else I just do, but for a short period of time, and then go back to Mike and then I fall asleep very fast (however I am not waking up on the ten count). Is this ok? I mean, I placed myself with my face to the ceiling because of the imagery thing (the star, focusing on the right knee, etc.). Or am I just pushing it? Can I just put my body in any position without concerning the imagery part?LTL, thanks for posting this. Sorry to ask these things in your thread.Oh, one last thing... Did I already pass the limit on how many questions are allowed to ask?


----------



## LTL (Dec 18, 2001)

Thanks for all the suggestions everyone. As suggested, this morning (day 70) I didn't try to pay any attention to what was being said, just listened to the music & the sound of Mike's voice. It worked much better than trying to pay attention.Incidentally I get up before anyone else in the house to listen - it is the only time that I can be uninterrupted, & thus far it works - after 70 days I'm still 100% on schedule.







And zayaka, you're more than welcome to ask things in this thread (I never thought of it as *mine*).


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Ltl, way to go.







How are you doing so far?


----------



## LTL (Dec 18, 2001)

Thanks for asking Eric.I am doing remarkably well, compared to before I started, but at this point I can't really say how much is due to the tapes. I eat anything I want, unless I'm going somewhere, then I avoid triggers. Problems have been few & far between.I spent a lot of time praying about this before starting the tapes, & I believe I was led to do this:I went on Ibsacol about 5 days before beginning the tapes.I then started the tapes.About 30 days later, I added a probiotic & cut the Ibsacol down to 3X3 (from 3X4)About 60 days into the tapes, I added Caltrate (600 mg 3X) & cut the Ibsacol down to 3X2.Each time I added something I noticed an improvement - I intend to gradually drop the OTCs after the tapes are done.I guess that the OTCs help by reducing the problems that the subcon must deal with, and also thwart mind army attacks. Also, I had noticed (before beginning the tapes) that whenever I find something that works, it is temporary - maybe a few weeks to a month. From reading other posts, it seems that my subcon thinks that I need IBS, and it always found a work-around to bring it back. So adding a new OTC each 30 days prevents that from happening, though I didn't plan it that way.


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Just bumped Mike's Compilation Thread...take a look there, and also, listen to the introduction session a few times...







Zay... LOL You are just like me!







When I really want to concentrate, I face the ceiling, but some nights I'm just too tired, so I just put my headphones on my head with the earphones resting behind my ears so I could sleep on my tummy, and adjusted the volume. Position does not matter, as long as you are at your most comfortable... even with visualizing the stars, or doing the tensing... I still did it in whatever pose I was in, so not a concern at all. It is more important to be at your most comfortable position than to be fidgeting, etc. So yes, put yourself in any position. Falling asleep is no problem either.Listen to the introduction again from time to time,as I mentioned and many of these concerns are addressed by Mike!And no, Zay, a year and a half ago I was where you are, and my questions were pages long... I was constantly asking stuff. You can never worry about asking too much. People were here for me then (you know who you are!!!  ) and they are still here, and now, I am too... so not to worry on that count!!!LTL, you already have good help from the other folkks' replies... Don't worry about those wanderings. All natural... it still gets to the subconscious..







Take care all.. hope this helped a little bit.


----------



## Michael Mahoney (Oct 11, 2001)

Hi All,All good advice here







Just let it happen, if we try too hard we defeat ourselves. Good to hear your doing better







Best RegardsMike


----------



## zayaka26 (Jul 5, 2001)

Thanks Marilyn. Then this is easier than I thought







. I have been sleeping better and faster now that I put myself on my side. Yesterday the CD player ran out of batteries and I was like







; it was hard to fall asleep.I've noticed that since the past weekend my BM are really solid (not that I have touched them LOL) and no D in a long time.







Yesterday I returned to work from my 2.5 week vacation and my tummy did not bothered me at all (usually it does).


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

WHOO HOO! Zay... that is GREAT news!!! I am so happy for ya! Thanks for sharing this, too, because it encourages others who are suffering to hang in there with hope!Take care!


----------



## LTL (Dec 18, 2001)

Thanks again all, & thanks Mike for that bit of wisdom -> "If we try too hard we defeat ourselves" I tend to be an overachiever, & guess I need to kick back & relax a bit with the tapes - I have for the past 3 days & it seems to be easier.Zay, I'm glad to see that it's worked so well for you.


----------

